# My first 40K army - Chaos Space Marines



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all, I have just completed my first 40K army, I have painted one previous army for another system (boo, hiss). The Chaos Space Marines models really appealled to me, and I am sooo happy I went for the Demon Prince - what an awesome figure to paint. I have also really enjoyed plastics more than I anticipated, so easy to work with.

I haven't even had the pleasure to play the game yet, as I am trying to stick with playing only painted models as motivation to paint, which is working great so far. Now that I have my first (meager) 500pts ready, I will be hitting a gaming table soon!

Feedback welcome (I have have more CSM, Havocs, and a Defiler on deck next).
































































Thanks,
Robinator


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

You played fantasy before you started 40k, I assume?

Your painting skills are professional.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice crisp clean paintwork. A very striking army you are building there.

What was the other system you painted a force for? Do you have pictures? I would love to see them in the Gallery.:grin:

Plastics are great for conversions and the quality of them is very good these days ( when GW first did plastics they were pretty poor by comparison).

I look forward to watching your army grow. Havocs and Defiler next mmmmmmm.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

keep up the good work. cant wait to see more.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A great start on your 40k carrier if I may say so, have well deserved rep!:biggrin:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

A great looking starting army


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice work, and from that amount of attention to detail, i would have to guess that you painted Rackheim, along with the liking of plastics, since Rackheim is all metal. Just a guess. Good work so far.

-Trevor D.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A very good looking force. Nice cohesive colour scheme, shading looks just right and the metalcis are really eye catching.

+rep and get some more models on here for us to look at :grin:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice clean looking force. The reds are done really well.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Sweet job on you're first 40k army
a really nice paint job
Keep up the good work k:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding work, +rep from me, how did you do the red on the armor, it looks ace


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Very very nice. Are they a generic undivided army or a color variant Black Legion force?


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice work! The painting is very neat and crisp and the bases contrast nicely with the models. +Rep


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

please tell me this isnt like your first first time in this kinda hobby?! your skills are amazing xD you're going to go farrrr


----------



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the great feedback! I really find it inspiring to have others see and comment on my work, I appreciate you taking the time.

There were a few questions and comments I wanted to reply to:



Djokovic said:


> You played fantasy before you started 40k, I assume?





Viscount Vash said:


> What was the other system you painted a force for? Do you have pictures? I would love to see them in the Gallery.:grin:





Trevor Drake said:


> Very nice work, and from that amount of attention to detail, i would have to guess that you painted Rackheim, along with the liking of plastics, since Rackheim is all metal. Just a guess. Good work so far.


The army I played and painted first before 40K was a Warmachine Cygnar army. I posted up pics in the gallery.



Green Knight said:


> how did you do the red on the armor, it looks ace


Thanks. Reds are something that I found hard at first (I also tried red in my first army, linked above). The technique and colours that I have settled on (and am quite happy with) for my Chaos Space Marine army is as follows:

- basecoat of Citadel Mechrite Red (awesome product)
- wash with Citadel Badab Black (another awesome product)
- main highlights with Citadel Mechrite Red
- top 'edge' highlights with 50:50 mix of Citadel Mechrite Red and Citadel Blood Red



lord of rebirth said:


> Are they a generic undivided army or a color variant Black Legion force?


For now, I am going with Black Legion, adding a bit of red as a variant. I just read Dark Apostle (loved it, btw) and am now thinking of adding a Word Bearers squad of Possessed (using the Chaos Mutations sprue I have aquired). Since they are red and silver, I think it would look quite good with the rest of my force. Thoughts?



vacantghost said:


> please tell me this isnt like your first first time in this kinda hobby?!


As I mentioned, this is the second army I have painted. My first was the Cygnar army linked above, which you can check out if you like. I had a really good friend and coworker offer advice and inspiration as I got started(his work here, great stuff), and I found the many online tutorials (especially Brusthralls) incredibly valuable for a newbie painter.

Cheers!
Robinator


----------

